# Lire disque dur externe en FAT32



## gb05 (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un disque dur externe formaté en FAT32, utilisé depuis un PC Linux. Quand j'ai essayé de le brancher sur mon nouveau macbook (mac os x 10.5), Ô surprise, système de fichiers non reconnu... FAT32 n'est-il vraiment pas reconnu par mac os ? 
Comment faire ? Reformater mon disque ? 

Guillaume


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

En effet Mac OSX reconnaît les partitions en FAT32.

As-tu fais l'essai de lire ce disque dur en FAT32 par un PC tournant sous Windows ?

Une partition Linux en FAT32, c'est un peu bizarre.


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Nan effectivement, il peut lire le contenu mais pas écrire. 

Pour ça, faut convertir le système de fichier en *HFS+* (ou en NTFS ça marche aussi il me semble).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Nan effectivement, il peut lire le contenu mais pas écrire.
> 
> Pour ça, faut convertir le système de fichier en *HFS+* (ou en NTFS ça marche aussi il me semble).



Non, pas du tout.
Un Mac peut lire et écrire sur un DD formaté en FAT32.
Par contre il ne peut que lire un DD formaté en NTFS. (à moins de passer par des logiciels tiers).


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

C'est ce que je pensais... j'ai encore inversé.  

Du coup, t'as un problème avec ton DD nan?

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le HFS+, ton mac le lira et pourra écrire dessus. Par contre tu peux oublier l'utilisation de ce format sur windaube (quand à linux je suis pas certain...)


----------



## gb05 (25 Août 2008)

Oui, je sais qu'un DD en FAT32 sous linux c'est une bizarre... Mais bon, j'fais c'que je peux...
Toujours est-il que ce disque n'est pas reconnu par mon macbook : "Systeme de fichier non reconnu" alors qu'il est capable de me sortir les infos suivantes :

_Nom :     Seagate FreeAgentDesktop Media
    Type :     Disque

    Schéma de carte de partition :     Enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR)
    Identifiant du disque :     disk3
    Nom du support :     Seagate FreeAgentDesktop Media
    Type de support :     Générique
    Bus de connexion :     USB
    Numéro de série USB :                 9QG5S38D
    Arbre des périphériques :     /PCI0/EHC1@1D,7/@3:0
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Éjectable :     Oui
    Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 installés :     Non
    Emplacement :     Externe
    Capacité totale :     465,8 Go (500 107 862 016 octets)
    État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
    Numéro du disque :     3
    Numéro de partition :     0
_
Y a-t-il une manip à faire pour accéder au disque ? 
Ou bien la seule solution est de sauvegarder ce qu'il contient quelque part et de le reformater en UFS ?

Guillaume


----------



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Je dirais que le formatage à l'aide d'utilitaire de disque semble être le plus simple. A confirmer par qqn qui connait mieux les formats de DD que moi... mais c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça a solutionné mon problème en 2/2.

Vois par contre si tu peux faire *CMD + I* et tout en bas de la fenêtre qui s'affiche, passer en lecture ET écriture (je ne pense pas que tu aies cette option, mais faut tenter le coup!).


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2008)

Toutes ces informations sont données par le firmware du disque et du boîtier de ton disque dur externe, aucune information ne semble venir du support.

Si tu veux garder cette partition, fais le petit test avec un PC tournant sous Windows. 

Si la partition n'est pas reconnue par Windows, alors il est normal que ton Mac ne la reconnaisse pas, dans le cas contraire c'est peut-être le disque dur externe (boîtier+disque dur) qui n'est pas compatible ou qui a un problème avec Mac OSX.
Il est toujours possible que des variantes ou des fonctionnalités de la FAT32 présentes sur ton disque dur, non documentées ou prévues pour le futur et non utilisées, soient prises en charge par Windows et Linux mais par Apple. 

Voilà comment je ferais personnellement pour résoudre ce problème, copier tout le contenu de ton dd sur un autre support, créer une nouvelle partition FAT32 avec ton Mac puis recopier toutes les données. De cette façon, comme la partition a été créer par Mac OSX on est sur que celle-ci soit compatible celui-ci.


----------

